

The Incredible 23: Only 23 Founder CEO’s are Fortune 500 CEOs - fourspace
http://shervster.tumblr.com/post/37617149364

======
pauljz
First thing that jumped out to me is the error of listing Warren Buffet as the
founder of Berkshire Hathaway. Berkshire Hathaway has been around since the
mid 1800s. Makes me skeptical of the accuracy of the rest of the list.
Especially of omissions.

Given the age of many Fortune 500 companies - many of their founders would be
dead - what would be more interesting to see is a list/count/percentage of
CEOs who founded their company and remained CEO through the company's original
growth phase into the Fortune 500.

An obvious example would be someone like Bill Gates. Even though he's not the
CEO anymore, he guided the company through its growth from a few people to
Fortune 500 status, and deserves recognition at least equal to the folks on
the list here.

